# [GUIDE][HOW-TO] Use VPN in Jellybean without security lock



## shauder (Aug 15, 2011)

*I am not responsible for anything that may come of or from this information. Use at your own risk!*

*Step #1)*
Create security lock through Settings (pattern, pin, password).

*Step #2)*
Add VPN connections

*Step #3)*
Plug the phone in and run these commands (requires adb to be setup properly and drivers). I am sure there is a way to do this directly on the phone but this is easier for me.

Commands to remove security:

```
adb shell<br />
sqlite3 /data/system/locksettings.db<br />
update locksettings set value=0 where name='lockscreen.password_type';<br />
.exit<br />
exit
```
*Finished!*
For me no reboot was required and you do not have to restore pattern in order to create more VPN connections.

*Optional Step:*
If you decide that you want to restore the security run the one that fits you.

Commands to restore pattern:

```
adb shell<br />
sqlite3 /data/system/locksettings.db<br />
update locksettings set value=65536 where name='lockscreen.password_type';<br />
.exit<br />
exit
```
Commands to restore pin:

```
adb shell<br />
sqlite3 /data/system/locksettings.db<br />
update locksettings set value=131072 where name='lockscreen.password_type';<br />
.exit<br />
exit
```
Commands to restore password:

```
adb shell<br />
sqlite3 /data/system/locksettings.db<br />
update locksettings set value=262144 where name='lockscreen.password_type';<br />
.exit<br />
exit
```


----------

